

PyCon US 2013 adds 6th talk track - jnoller
http://pycon.blogspot.com/2012/11/pycon-us-2013-how-many-talk-tracks-are.html

======
bryanh
Last year's PyCon was really wonderful, my hats off to the team and volunteers
behind it because it was a really special experience. I'm excited about doing
it again this year! I have no clue how I am going to manage 6 tracks of epic
talks though...

~~~
jnoller
Thank you: That means a lot.

~~~
bryanh
Tickets bought, hope to see you there!

------
kbd
"Keep in mind though, this will probably be the only year we do this..."

Why assert that it's a one-time thing if the conference has only been growing
every year?

~~~
jnoller
Because; 2014 and 2015 are happening in Montreal CA rather than a larger US
venue. The reason why we can do this in 2013 is due to, as they say,
"location, location, location". We have the projected attendance to back the
expansion this year, but I sincerely doubt we will in other locations and
venues.

I'd rather hedge now, then set the expectations it will "always be this big" -
because honestly, I don't think PyCon _should_ continue to expand, and that
this should be a one time thing for the conference.

Long term; the PSF and PyCon itself will end up pushing more and more local /
regional conferences and capping attendance at the 2500 attendee level
intentionally.

tl;dr: Continued unbounded growth in attendance, number of tracks, etc will
dilute the conference and take it in a direction most within the community and
the foundation do not wish it to go in.

~~~
herge
To be more precise, Pycon 2014-15 is in Montreal, Canada, not, Montreal,
California.

~~~
jnoller
Sorry, can't help but abbreviate Canada to CA

~~~
pasbesoin
Perhaps OT, but I attended a YAPC in Montreal. What a fantastic city to visit,
and the conference fit in very well. If you (speaking generally) can and your
housing option permits, I'd recommend taking a couple of extra days to kick
around town.

~~~
herge
PyCon 2014-2015 is hosted in the Palais des Congrès, which is downtown, so you
will not need a hotel room for PyCon and another in town for tourism.

------
tocomment
Could we get a lobby area with 6 tv's playing all six talks live? I think that
would be awesome.

~~~
briancurtin
It would probably look cool but I'm not sure it's functional. It would just be
6 TV's showing a person standing on stage. Even in bars where they show 10
football games at once, they only play the audio of one of them, which is the
part that matters for a conference talk.

------
tocomment
Has anyone looked into chartering a flight to Pycon? I've heard that can be a
lot cheaper?

~~~
briancurtin
From where? I have no idea what this takes and what it would cost, but if
someone does it, I will gladly publicize it on the blog, twitter, relevant
mailing lists local to the flight, etc.

-PyCon Publicity Coordinator

~~~
freework
Contact a company like Express Jet, I know they (at least used to) rent out
whole CRJs (50 seaters) for private events. If you can fill up every seat, it
comes out to a cheaper price per seat than normal airline seats.

